# HERE IS A WONDERFUL OUTCOME.



## The Old Ram-Australia (Mar 20, 2018)

G'day , this is an inspirational story of what can be achieved when farmers think "outside the box".

You do not need a scale of 200,000 acs to make a difference you just have to examine what you do and how you can achieve a better outcome for the environment with changes to how you think about your farming operation....T.O.R.


----------



## mystang89 (Mar 20, 2018)

Very nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia (Mar 20, 2018)

G'day, I feel I should point out that there are differences and difficulty's in  putting these types of systems into practices between the USA and Australia.Although we have similar regions across much of Aussie down here we have to contend with a vast number of grass eating invaders ,kangaroos ,goats,wild horses,camels which can number in their millions.The US may have "bigger and bad'er predators" ,but I consider theirs much easier to deal with than ours.In the tape the presenter expressed his dislike for fences,I would like to see his face when confronted by the newer types of "cluster fencing".

Thanks for the likes ,its my opinion that the world is a better place for sites such as this where information can be shared across the world...T.O.R.


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia (Mar 22, 2018)

G'day,my approach was quite different as I was at the start of the catchment not mid-stream as is with lots of programs of this type.Were I undertaking a project in a mid stream situation I would be concentrating on the flows entering the main stream rather than trying to solve the main stream problems.
I have tried to post the PowerPoint of the program ,but have failed if any of you wish a copy(which is an interesting journey) you need to e-mail me at fegan@live .com.au and I will send you a copy...T.O.R.


----------

